# Ripping Chain in Canada?



## BuzzKut (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone know of a supplier in Canada that carries 3/8 pitch .063 guage ripping chain. I got a price from one supplier that seemed way high compared to Bailey's even after shipping. The local Stihl dealer only carried 3/8 .050, because he said thats what Stihl recomends. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## hamish (Jul 5, 2011)

Give Laser a go and find a local distributor, albeight it expensive as is most here in Canada, and like wise any Oregon dealer can get you ripping chain also. Cost wise its hard to beat Baileys but one has to make a large purchase to make it beneficial. Ordering one loop from Baileys is pure extortion after the duty, shipping, taxes, and currency exchange.
Where in Ontario are you and how did you end up with a .063 gauge bar!


----------



## mtngun (Jul 5, 2011)

There's a shortage of 063 x 3/8 ripping chain at the moment.

I can't remember who sells Laser ripping chain, but Hamish will know. It's made in Canada.


----------



## thepheniox (Jul 6, 2011)

Cutters choice sells laser in Canada.


----------



## BuzzKut (Jul 6, 2011)

hamish said:


> Give Laser a go and find a local distributor, albeight it expensive as is most here in Canada, and like wise any Oregon dealer can get you ripping chain also. Cost wise its hard to beat Baileys but one has to make a large purchase to make it beneficial. Ordering one loop from Baileys is pure extortion after the duty, shipping, taxes, and currency exchange.
> Where in Ontario are you and how did you end up with a .063 gauge bar!


 
This is the price I got from Cutters Choice, I assume this is Laser chain part # 8Rx110 drive link at $0.78 per drive link. The price for the loop of 110 drive links would be $85.80.
I think the Woodlandpro chain at $0.24 per drive link from Baileys is still cheaper after shipping and other charges, so I'll probably order from them again. Thats where I got my bar and chain. I'll just have to order some other stuff to make it worth while.
I'm near Apsley Ontario, and I did price out a 36" Stihl bar but decided to go with Carlton from Baileys again because of the price difference. I didn't realize the only ripping chain locally would be in .050 guage. I liked the idea of .063 better because of the larger groove for oil to move around the bar, and I have other bar/chain in .050 that seem floppy from side to side.


----------



## mtngun (Jul 6, 2011)

BuzzKut said:


> I think the Woodlandpro chain at $0.24 per drive link from Baileys is still cheaper after shipping and other charges, so I'll probably order from them again.


Just make sure they actually have it. Website says it is in stock but their website has been known to lie.

There is a thread about backordered 33RP on the AS Bailey's forum, but the question was never actually answered. :msp_unsure:

Laser sure is proud of their chain.


----------



## thepheniox (Jul 6, 2011)

You can also buy it by the reel and make your own loops. I know it probably isn't the proper thing to do but I have been using a ball peen hammer to put loops together for about 15 years now. Not one has broke at that link yet. Or maybe if you don't want to do that maybe someone with a spinner could do it for you.


----------



## BuzzKut (Jul 6, 2011)

> Just make sure they actually have it. Website says it is in stock but their website has been known to lie.



Thanks for the tip Mtngun maybe I'll call to confirm they have it first. Even items that aren't on backorder seem to take about 3 weeks to get to my address from Baileys. 




> thepheniox
> You can also buy it by the reel and make your own loops. I know it probably isn't the proper thing to do but I have been using a ball peen hammer to put loops together for about 15 years now. Not one has broke at that link yet. Or maybe if you don't want to do that maybe someone with a spinner could do it for you.



Wow I can't imagine what a 100' reel of that stuff would be worth. I'm just a weekend warrior sawmiller trying to build a few out buildings. One spare chain is all I need for now. Thanks for the idea its probably way cheaper to buy the chain in bulk like that but can't justify it right now.


----------



## gemniii (Jul 6, 2011)

BuzzKut said:


> Wow I can't imagine what a 100' reel of that stuff would be worth.


$300.
Showing in stock.
read http://www.arboristsite.com/baileys/173179.htm
Suggest you pm Grande Dog.


----------



## hamish (Jul 6, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Laser sure is proud of their chain.



The average price retail for a DL of chain in any pitch and gauge is 30-35 cents. Considering the price difference per DL in the US (17-20cents), the rates for ripping chain are compareable.

The biggest factor when ordering from Baileys from Canada is there slow shipping, in-stock but not really in stock items, and ordering enough to make the shipping/duties/taxes worthwhile.


----------



## BuzzKut (Jul 6, 2011)

> The average price retail for a DL of chain in any pitch and gauge is 30-35 cents.



That seems like reasonable price but 78 cents per DL for ripping chain?? I checked with a guy that carries oregon, but he said he can't get it in .063 guage. Anyone know if oregon ripping chain is available in .063 and where to get it in Canada, price?


----------



## mtngun (Jul 7, 2011)

BuzzKut said:


> Anyone know if oregon ripping chain is available in .063 and where to get it in Canada


According to the Madsen's website, "_We carry Oregon ripping chain in both 3/8" pitch .050" gauge and 3/8" pitch .063" gauge._"

I can't help you with the Canada part.

Be aware that there is a worldwide shortage of saw chain, certain sizes particularly, so just because it's in the Oregon catalog doesn't mean you can actually get your hands on it right now.

I realize you are only looking for one loop, but if worst comes to worst, there are several 25' boxes on the 'bay. Dunno if they would ship to Canada. You could probably get a local dealer to spin the loops for you. 
25' Carlton 3/8 .063 RIPPING MILLING Chainsaw Saw Chain | eBay


----------



## hamish (Jul 7, 2011)

```

```



BuzzKut said:


> That seems like reasonable price but 78 cents per DL for ripping chain?? I checked with a guy that carries oregon, but he said he can't get it in .063 guage. Anyone know if oregon ripping chain is available in .063 and where to get it in Canada, price?


 

Oregon 75RD 3/8x.063 and it is available in Canada. See your local Oregon dealer. 25' Roll should be $120, and 100' $500 (i know dealer cost and added a mild markup).


----------



## hamish (Jul 15, 2011)

*Update*



BuzzKut said:


> This is the price I got from Cutters Choice, I assume this is Laser chain part # 8Rx110 drive link at $0.78 per drive link. The price for the loop of 110 drive links would be $85.80.
> I think the Woodlandpro chain at $0.24 per drive link from Baileys is still cheaper after shipping and other charges, so I'll probably order from them again. Thats where I got my bar and chain. I'll just have to order some other stuff to make it worth while.


 

Cutters Choice new flyer, all ripping chain is $0.45 per drive link.


----------



## greg176 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have had good luck ordering here:34" Chainsaw Saw Mill Ripping Chain 063 ga A3EP-RP-110E | eBay
It is more expensive than Bailey's but is in stock and the price including shipping was better when ordering multiple loops.


----------



## Blairito (Aug 31, 2016)

does anyone know the angles and file size for the laser ripping chains?


----------



## kimosawboy (Aug 31, 2016)

I was getting kinda pissed trying to find any info on or about Lasersales.org.. Not much on the net and there website was not letting me look at any of their catalogs ...Finally picked up the phone and called the AB. office.
The chain is made in the US and not overseas as I thought initially.
Chainsaw catalog is here in pdf form.. http://www.lasersales.org/index.html 
password is dealer2015
page 294 is where the chain details start..
I was told that any prices that I see might not be correct at this time..


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 31, 2016)

I used to buy ripping chain for milling ,my saw shop only had .050 also ,playing with different chains /experimenting ,i have had the best results with .404 .063 chisel resharpened on the grinder to 10 degrees on the top plate and zero on the side if use round ,or reg square at 15 degrees on the top which i am running now keeping the rakers .025 or less for a nicer finish ,i use a 32 inch bar with fill skip .404 and do not need an aux oiler running an ms660 ,on the .050 ripping chain and a 28 inch bar my bar was getting real hot and needed an aux oiler with that combo .

You do not have to pay the high price for ripping chain ,the only difference between it and reg chain is the cutter kerf is slightly less .


----------

